# My Latest



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's my latest t-shirt design. I have since tweaked it to look more dimensional but I haven't cut it yet.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's the latest tweak.


----------



## mtnbike45 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice design, I like it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice job Dave !!!! I think that will be a hot item. How much total vinyl was used and how much can you sell it for. I'm just curious. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JB the total vinyl I am not sure I'd say around 10"x9.5" both white and black. The "indainhead" on the back was ganged with the front so there was no extra there and I think you know where the "C" came from.    Only about 300+ to sell to get rid of all those "C's".

Price wise I sold one $20.00 today. They are going to be plastisol from here on out though. I wanted to make a test shirt and since I can get 2 cuts out of multicut's 20" vinyl I cut another one, that's the one I sold today.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice David wish I was that good LOL.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theflowerboxx said:


> JB the total vinyl I am not sure I'd say around 10"x9.5" both white and black. The "indainhead" on the back was ganged with the front so there was no extra there and I think you know where the "C" came from.    Only about 300+ to sell to get rid of all those "C's".
> 
> Price wise I sold one $20.00 today. They are going to be plastisol from here on out though. I wanted to make a test shirt and since I can get 2 cuts out of multicut's 20" vinyl I cut another one, that's the one I sold today.


Let me get this straight. That whole design (front back sides) was done in vinyl?

That may be the best vinyl t-shirt application that I've seen.

Seems like it would take a long time to do for $20 though. I can see why it would go to plastisol after that. It's cool that you can do one vinyl to show as a proof or a sample to show a customer a design.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

That's TIGHT!!!!!!!

What kind of vinyl did you use? What does ganged actually mean? Can someone, who has skills similar to this, make a video to show there process and explain the terms they are using? That's a nice picture! If someone made a video already, point me in the right direction....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Pete the term Ganged means to print 1 design several times on one sheet of paper. ..... JB


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Here's the latest tweak.


 


Nice design, look's sweet!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I too want to learn how to do 2-color vinyl designs. This looks very nice!

How can I get the 2-color like the "C?"

With the football, should it have been closer into the design so as not to see the shirt color around it (on the left side)?

AB


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Pete the term Ganged means to print 1 design several times on one sheet of paper. ..... JB


Thanks, I thought that was what it meant but I wasn't sure. I try to use as much space as possible so I don't have to throw any extras away.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

That is a killer shirt, especially for being done in vinyl!

If you have any left when all is said and done, I might want one myself. I'm a NFL 'Skins fan.....and well....skins are skins are skins...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can someone, who has skills similar to this, make a video to show there process and explain the terms they are using? That's a nice picture! If someone made a video already, point me in the right direction....


There are several videos on youtube about applying vinyl to t-shirts:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG53N2bdTAM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB89dXzZYkg&feature=related[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub5c65vcP-o&feature=related[/media]

I don't know if I've seen one of a multi color vinyl application on t-shirts, maybe someone else here has seen or made one.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think Dave ( theflowerboxx) should do a video. He seems to have it down to a science. ..... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

pete219 said:


> That's TIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> What kind of vinyl did you use? What does ganged actually mean? Can someone, who has skills similar to this, make a video to show there process and explain the terms they are using? That's a nice picture! If someone made a video already, point me in the right direction....


 I just put a video up this morning www.youtube.com/badalou
it shows a ganged plastisol transfer and the application. You can do the same thing in vinyl as David did. I could done this in vinyl but plastisol cost me $1.50 a sheet no weeding(removing excess vinly from around design.). Vinyl would have been more like $3.00 and labor.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Pete the term Ganged means to print 1 design several times on one sheet of paper. ..... JB


or to place several designs on one sheet.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Let me get this straight. That whole design (front back sides) was done in vinyl?
> 
> That may be the best vinyl t-shirt application that I've seen.
> 
> Seems like it would take a long time to do for $20 though. I can see why it would go to plastisol after that. It's cool that you can do one vinyl to show as a proof or a sample to show a customer a design.


 Yes it is all done in vinyl. It only takes about 15 minutes to do 2 transfers. Honestly it may not be that long, I never actually timed it. You cut one color and start to cut the other color, while it's cutting you're weeding the first color. After the second color is cut, weed it and press.

The "C" was actually plastisol but that is only because I have over 300 of them here, but that's a different story isn't it JB?  

BTW, that's for the conpliment, t-shirt vinyl is actually easy to work with, just a pain to weed at times.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

pete219 said:


> That's TIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> What kind of vinyl did you use? What does ganged actually mean? Can someone, who has skills similar to this, make a video to show there process and explain the terms they are using? That's a nice picture! If someone made a video already, point me in the right direction....


 It was done using multicut vinyl from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I think Dave ( theflowerboxx) should do a video. He seems to have it down to a science. ..... JB


I don't have any way of making a video, besides there's plenty out there. Layering vinyl is about as easy as it comes.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I may have to buy a camera and drive down to your place Dave.I just got told by the wife she wants to buy one. She thinks we have a need (the Grand Daughter) .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JB I had a visual and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> JB I had a visual and it wasn't pretty.


 I edited the post,after you posted or at the same time. I thought it was not kosher and I don't want to offend anyone. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I still had the visual.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I think Dave ( theflowerboxx) should do a video. He seems to have it down to a science. ..... JB


 I think this is a great idea. Especially since so many folks are asking for direction in this type of thing.

Nice graphics btw flowerboxx!!!!!! I like it! (lots)


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Robin.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I too want to learn how to do 2-color vinyl designs. This looks very nice!
> 
> How can I get the 2-color like the "C?"
> 
> ...


That is the tweak I did in the 2nd post. I took that out.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Pete the term Ganged means to print 1 design several times on one sheet of paper. ..... JB


 (already answered )Please do a video of that shirt.Lou. Did you do one as complicated "looking" ( it may have been easy for all I know) as this one?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I may have to buy a camera and drive down to your place Dave.I just got told by the wife she wants to buy one. She thinks we have a need (the Grand Daughter) .... JB


 Come on down, we'll make a video that will rival Lou's videos.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think Grandma( my wife) is getting a video camera this week.I will try to find some time. .... JB


----------

